# Citalopram - anti depressant



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I have IBS-C with nausea. I feel unwell all of the time. My GI doc has prescribed the SSRI anti depressant Ctialopram at 20mg per day. I had done some research in the past about anti depressants and was really put off by the seemingly horrendous side effects. Now I know that all drugs can prouduce side effects but usually the chances of them happening are pretty low. However, wherever I looked regarding anti depressants I kept reading about people who had experienced side effects to the extent that it appeard unusual to not have them.I asked my GI doctor about this and he said that side effects are possible but it is rare that any of his patients experience a problem. Of course with his experience I should take his advice as presuamably he knows what he is talking about. However I remain concerned, particularly about the prospect of having even more nausea as I have enough of that as it is.I should also say that another top GI doctor told me that if he only had one treatment process to offer IBS patients then it would be anti depressants as they have by far the best results and he aslo uses laxatives, fibre, anti spasmodics, probiotics including Align, prebiotics and hypnotherapy.So I would like to ask here for other people's experience of side effects and also do anti depressants have the potential of really being very beneficial?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Some anidepressants, can be very effective in treating IBS D or C. some can give you side effects, like Amitriptyline and Nortriptyline(dowsiness, dry mouth) usualy goes after a few weeks of taking them, but i did not find any benefit from them, I have IBS-D ,others in my experience like citalapram gave me no side effects what so ever.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I've had any nausea (I'm prone to it with medications) it has always been mild and only a problem for the first week or two. Sometimes I had to make sure I ate enough breakfast before taking it, but I have that problem with vitamins and dietary supplements.If you read through the first person stories you only get the people that had problems. People who don't have problems usually don't bother to post on the internet so it can sound like 99% of all people must have severe side effects even when it is only the 1% or less of people who are actually having any issues at all.http://www.rxlist.com/celexa-drug.htm which has the stuff from the clinical trial where they count both those with and those without a problem note that 4% of people reported nausea to the point they wanted to stop the medication.Now 21% of all people had nausea, but 14% of people on placebo also had nausea.Generally for IBS they stick to the lower dose ranges and that typically means fewer people have problems then at the high doses.For some people antidepressants really make a huge difference in their IBS and can be what allows them to be functional and productive. But I can't predict if that will be you or not.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Kathleen and Cherrypie09, many thanks for your replies, much appreciated. Unless I can find some relief then I am going to have to go for it I suppose. One thing Cherrypie09, my GI doc told me that you can even take both trycylic and SSRI anti-depressants at the same time and these can be successful, maybe you should consider that?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

IdkwiaI have tried taking Nortriptyline for the IBS-D, I am already on 30mg Mirtazapine for Anxiety and Depression, and when i tried the Nortriptyline they made my anxiety a lot worse, it was unbearable, and the doctor said to stop taking them, as they would be fighting with the Mirtazapine to help the Anxiety, so at the moment my IBS-D is realy bad.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Idkwia-I just started taking citalopram and am on my third week. I am taking it for anxiety, not IBS. I can honestly say that this a/d has produced the least amount of side effects from any other a/d I've tried. It's very mild. The first week is the toughest. I had drowsiness, so I took it at night. I also had a slight increase in my anxiety, so my doc also rx'd klonopin. If you notice any of these symptoms, just call your doc. They can typically prescribe something to help you through the side effect period if you do actually experience any.As far as my GI side effects, yes I have experienced some nausea. It is not constant and it is getting much better. I have also had sporadic diarrhea. My IBS was stable prior to beginning the meds, so I can pretty much assume it is the medication. However, it's not bad and a bit of Imodium stops it.I am giving it another couple of weeks. By then, if the GI side effects are not gone, then I can try something else. Bottom line, I need something right now to get through some issues I have. I am doing CBT concurrently and anticpate staying on meds for a short time.It's worth a shot if it will help improve your quality of life and assist you in moving past your problems.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

hi-I take both paxil and amytryptyline. Both were prescribed for IBS. The amytryptyline did make me a bit tired at first but after a very short time that was no longer an issue. In my experience it has helped much with pain.The paxil which I started at 10 mg/day, now take 30mg/day did cause nausea at first but not bad enough to want to stop it. The nausea went away after about 10 days/2 weeks. Another side effect can be headache.I absolutely agree with what Kathleen says, the things you see on this BB are usually from people who arent having great expereinces, the ones who do dont post often. Happily this group often includes me.You just have to give antidepressants time to work, at least 2 weeks and every time you change the dose. Its difficult to find a "coctail" that works for you, but it can and does and will happen. Hope this helps


----------

